# best age for kitten to be adopted?



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I saw an ad for kittens to adopt yesterday + the ad said they are "about 6 weeks old". I REALLY struggled cuz they were SO CUTE + there was 2 "red heads" which I love - BUT SIX WEEKS OLD? Said they were eating kitten food but "still nursing sometimes . . . " ARG!

What is a GOOD age to adopt kittens?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

12 weeks is optimal. The extra time with Mom and siblings gives them some social graces and manners.

8 weeks is doable. I wouldn't go under that unless it was an abandonment situation.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank You! That's what I thought but I see so many ads saying 8 wo kittens "ready to go!' THAT That I just wondered . . . I've never seen an ad for 12 wo kittens! 
Maybe I could compromise at 10 weeks???


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

after watching my foster kittens grow, I can see how development problems happen when kittens are taken too young and they are not afforded the opportunity to "practice" on each other. You will quite possibly have a real behavioral mess on your hands later if you do this. Kittens should be adopted in pairs at a minimum or wait until they are 12 weeks old, In my opinion, don't do this.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh no! I didn't mean I was thinking of getting the 6wo kittens! 
I was wondering if 2 10wo siblings would be old enough?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Good article on the benefits of keeping kittens with mama till 12 weeks:

FBRL: Resources: How young is too young?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ask if you can give a non refundable deposit and they keep the kitties until they are 12 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Ask if you can give a non refundable deposit and they keep the kitties until they are 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bon, this is an excellent idea!
And you could ask this with anyone who has a mama cat and kittens...

Also if they hem&haw over doing this, I would question their concerns about the kittens in general...
If they happen to mention financial reasons...
You could offer to kick in towards the kittens food or litter!
Good Luck with your search!
All Paws Crossed here!! 
Sharon


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I always see 8 week old kittens for adoption at rescues, CL, ads, etc. I think most people just want them gone; it saves on food and vet costs and technically they are weened and adoptable. Reputable breeders usually keep their kittens until 12 weeks, or at least that seems to be the norm. I would imagine it would be hard to find someone with kittens "off the street" who are willing to keep them until 12 weeks. Am I wrong here?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Probably. The Craigslist type people just want them gone. Rescue's and Shelter's need to make room for the many more waiting behind it for space.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I've only had one experience adopting out kittens, those being the litter the pregnant stray I adopted gave birth to. I let two of them go at 10 weeks, but as a bonded pair. When I placed the ad, I actually thought it would take a little bit of time before I found someone to take them, so I was factoring in a 1-2 week buffer, thinking they would be 11-12 weeks old before I found an acceptable candidate. I was wrong, as I was inundated with responses within minutes and hours. Although most people inquired about only adopting a single kitten, a young couple eventually responded that took both of them.

It definitely takes a measure of commitment taking care of kittens, especially in that 6-12 week time period as they get increasingly active (the mommy cat pretty much takes care of everything the first few weeks), so I can understand why some people would want them off their hands sooner rather than later.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

Now I am a bit worried about Merlin. He was 8 weeks when I got him from the shelter. Although, the vet thinks he was 12 weeks due to his...uh...balls. We had only ever gotten kittens one at a time so I didn't consider a sibling.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I should have explained further!

Last nite I saw an ad on CL's for 6 week old kittens. I answered the ad and commented that 6wo is WAY TOO YOUNG for a kitten to leave it's mother and I sent this link : FBRL: Resources: How young is too young?

The person wrote back to me and explained that the mother was a stray who'd had her kittens in the shed and now hasn't been seen for days. The person has been trying to feed them and keep them safe from predators (they're in the country). This person sounds sincere + pretty overwhelmed. 

I suggested s/he call Animal Rescue agencies in the area and call veterinarians to see if s/he could find someone willing to take the kittens + foster them. So hopefully, that will work out for them.

(There was a pic of them in the CL ad and they are SO CUTE!)

ps. still wondering what is a good age to adopt 2 siblings? Is it still 12 weeks or can it be a bit younger?

Thank You ALL for your replies!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, what I'm getting by all this, is eight week old kittens would be ok, especially if you adopt two!!

Take a look at Marcia's thread about the "Crinkle Tube" and you'll see why the socialization process is so important! 
Plus you'll get to see One Awesome Kitten Room setup!! 
Sharon


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank You!  
I'm definitely planning on adopting 2 siblings - for TONS of reasons


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Even out here in my area, most ads are for kittens in the 8 week range rather than 12. 

I got lucky with G, he was at 11 weeks old when I got him, and though he never bites or claws like Maya (adopted at 8 wks), he's quite naughty in _a lot_ of other ways! But it certainly helps having a playmate to keep social mannerisms in check and comfort each other in times of stress, too.

All I can recommend is go through a foster mom/dad who usually volunteers at a shelter or agency rather than CL. To me, it seems they are better cared for, socialized, and have been current with their shots, dewormed, microchipped, spayed/neutered, and you'll get all the necessary documents/paperwork. With CL? It doesn't seem likely many do all of this, (or can supply you evidence with paperwork) plus you end up paying more in the end! They may offer you a small bag of food, but so do the shelters! And you'll probably get better quality food than the ones they're eating anyway, lol. 

I looked for mine on petfinder.com, but I'm sure others will voice out their opinions. Good luck!


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I think to answer your question; 8 weeks is the norm, 12 weeks is ideal.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I got my kitten at 12 weeks and I was sort of disappointed how big she was already. It made me think it was no wonder people were ready to adopt them out earlier. I can't imagine having a whole litter of them to take care of!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Good article on the benefits of keeping kittens with mama till 12 weeks:
> 
> FBRL: Resources: How young is too young?


EXCELLENT ARTICLE!!! I'm saving this for "tools in my toobox" info. I spend half my day talking to people about the importance of leaving kittens with their siblings/momma until 12 weeks.!!


----------

